# Hey guys



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I’m back

Missed me? Sup guys, how have you all been?

I figured you guys deserve to know what happened, so here it is. As some of you may know, there is a Moderators Only forum where things are reported etc etc. Well, one of my good friends (DUKG) left a resignation thread saying he is leaving the mod ranks. About 2days later, I *quickly* let him on my account so he could check what people had said in his resignation thread. The right thing to do? No. Would I do it again? Yes. I just felt this mod for 2+ years deserved to see his thread. I’m just a little pissed that not even terrible trolls get this punishment, and that there was no communication (I wasn’t told I was banned, wasn’t told I was IP banned and I wasn’t told why I was wasn’t unbanned 1 and ½ days ago, like I should have been (on the 12th, I should have been ubnanned) 

Well enough of that, you guys may see me drop in here from time to time but I’m no longer the mod and I will no longer be doing all the creating/game threads. I’m “quitting” from BBB basically (my payback, i don't feel I was treated properly). Either way  It was great spending time here y’all! I'm still a little pissed I was sposed to be unbanned almost 3 days ago and am finally unbanned now, but life goes on.

Quick shout out to some of the better guys on the forum; Mavs41, Gambino, Soulhunter, cpaw, HKF, Rawse, JNice, gambit, _Dre_ (where’s he been??), Volcom, The Future7 etc etc

A few other things I found funny; Dragnsmke1 quit the Dallas board because I edited one of his posts, LOL, extremely mature my friend. 

Remember me 

I will drop some knowledge here and then


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice to hear from you Theo. Sorry you are not gonna be on as much.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey theo nice to have you back! i hope you end up staying here, this fourm realy is the best. i have searched lots and lots of fourms and it all comes back to this one. this fourm needs good posters and you have some fans so i hope you stick around. besides i wana talk to ya when the spurs go on a repeat lol


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad you back bro. Glad we talk on AIM.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Laters


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I’m back
> 
> Missed me? Sup guys, how have you all been?
> 
> I figured you guys deserve to know what happened, so here it is. As some of you may know, there is a Moderators Only forum where things are reported etc etc. Well, one of my good friends (DUKG) left a resignation thread saying he is leaving the mod ranks. About 2days later, I quickly let him on my account so he could check what people had said in his resignation thread. The right thing to do? No. Would I do it again? Yes. I just felt this mod for 2+ years deserved to see his thread. I’m just a little pissed that *not even terrible trolls get this punishment*, and that there was no communication (I wasn’t told I was banned, wasn’t told I was IP banned and I wasn’t told why I was wasn’t unbanned 1 and ½ days ago, like I should have been (on the 12th, I should have been ubnanned)


Terrible trolls? I don't know of any terrible trolls that become mods, then leak information to their friends that is only to be known by the mods.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Why are you going to leave young Theotin?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Terrible trolls? I don't know of any terrible trolls that become mods, then leak information to their friends that is only to be known by the mods.


You obviously don't understand me, I'm saying not even trolls (bad posters who insult others) get this kind of punishment. It's a warning, then another warning and then like they start on 3 day bans etc

I leaked info to one person, who was like 2 days removed from being a mod about one thread which he started.


I'm leaving coz I feel I was hardly done by.

There are some other guys I forgot to mention: spongyfungy, mavsman, stevemc, HTTY, Tristan, Kunlun, Premier, MJG, and many others


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Theo, I see time hasn't taught you anything.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Theo, believe it or not everyone knew it was a blow to the site when your punishment was decided on, so it's not like you were looked at as some insignificant piece. I think the real miscommunication is that you don't understand the significance of what you did wrong. 

Good to see you back though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I can see why you're pissed. But there would've been other ways to show your friend what they said about him than just letting him sign on as you. 


How'd they even find out it was him?

And that sounds like something dragonsmike1 would do. haha.


But take it easy man. Even though we may have not seen eye to eye sometimes. I still enjoyed your posts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> You obviously don't understand me, I'm saying not even trolls (bad posters who insult others) get this kind of punishment. It's a warning, then another warning and then like they start on 3 day bans etc
> 
> I leaked info to one person, who was like 2 days removed from being a mod about one thread which he started.
> 
> ...


Your not leaving don't fool yourself. You are in love with this board and I bet you are crying right now. I know we will still see you around here a lot. Be a man and own up to what you did wrong instead of making people feel sorry for you and blaming people. Too bad you are far away from being a man.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

God, this is my last post in this thread. That post above this is a joke

A) I am leaving, except maybe my personal forum
B) Yep, you caught me -- I'm balling my ****ing eyes out. Gosh, your smart
C) If you read properly, I said I knew it was wrong and I even admitted to doing it when confronted. 

As for now, I don't like you so leave me alone.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> God, this is my last post in this thread. That post above this is a joke
> 
> A) I am leaving, except maybe my personal forum
> B) Yep, you caught me -- I'm balling my ****ing eyes out. Gosh, your smart
> ...


Oh sorry little baby do you want me to leave you alone? You won't find another board like this one and you know it and guess what I could care less if I ever saw you on the board again.

PS: It is bawling not balling (which you are not good at)


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

its good to see you Theo, i hate that your gonna leave, but you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Kekai why dont you just leave him alone? He said he was sry and new he shoudl of. That dont mean you can just start picking on. And i know abotu 2 other bball forums like this.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Oh sorry little baby do you want me to leave you alone? You won't find another board like this one and you know it and guess what I could care less if I ever saw you on the board again.
> 
> PS: It is bawling not balling (which you are not good at)


LOL tell him Kekai.. tell him whats real!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You're leaving for good Theo!? But you practicly live on this site. Or are you planning on pulling a TheRoc5 and just make another user name? Here's to hoping :cheers:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

man and I thought people were mature on this board :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo: Too bad you have to leave theo.. but that was wrong anyways ez mang.


----------

